# Mavic Ksyrium Elite vs DT Swiss R1800 Giatnt LTD Edition wheelset



## royta (May 24, 2008)

What's the difference between these? I can't seem to find any good information on the R1800.

I'm torn between a 2010 Giant TCR Advanced 2 or the 2011 Giant TCR Advanced 1. According to the printed 2011 catalog, the 2011 comes with the DT Swiss R1800 Giant LTD Edition wheelset. The 2010 comes with the Macic Ksyrium Elite wheelset. I can get a 2010 for $2600 and the 2011 for $2500. Retail on the 2010 is $300 more than the 2011. I'm not sure why the difference, unless it's the wheelset, in which case I'd probably be better off getting the 2010.


This will be my first road bike and I will already be at the limit I want to spend, so I'll be sticking with the stock wheelset for at least the first year. I've been mountain biking since 1993, when aluminum was purple anodized and stems were 5" long. Thanks for the advice.


----------

